# cooking question for you fellas



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have never cooked a squirrl before, and i want to, how do i do it, do i quarter it up or cook it hole, do i fry it or roast it , ive heard their a tastey little critter and i wanna eat one.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Mom always would quarter it up, bread it with something and sear it brown in a frying pan. Then she put it in the roasting pot with taters and carrots and whatever else, a bouillon cube, a little water and roast it at 350 for about three hours, or until its falling off the bone. Transfer everything to a serving platter and make some gravy from the liquid in the roasting pan.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

bowhunter1670 said:


> I have never cooked a squirrl before, and i want to, how do i do it, do i quarter it up or cook it hole, do i fry it or roast it , ive heard their a tastey little critter and i wanna eat one.


Haven't killed or eaten a squirrel in many years but if you want to actually taste what a squirrel tastes like : quarter the squirrel, dampen and and roll in flour, sprinkle with a *bit* of salt and a *few* grinds of peppercorns and saute in a hot skillet with butter or olive oil. Squirrel is very, very tasty but because it has a mild flavor this flavor is easily overcome by overcooking especially in a melange of vegetables, mushroom soup, heavy sauces, gravies etc. You end up tasting the mixins' but not much of the the squirrel.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i made my own mix i call "Squirrel and Bake" Italian Bread Crumbs, a pinch of salt and pepper and bake in oven at 350 for 40 minutes. 

or

pat dry with paper towel, dip in egg and then into the Italian Bread Crumbs and fry in olive oil like frying chicken.

either way works pretty good for me.

i use the same methods with rabbit as well.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

I boil it till tender then fry it with lots of butter!!!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

We've always quartered and crock potted it into stew.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I cooked one over a fire wrapped in tin foil with nothing but butter,salt and pepper. Was one tasty limb rat.


----------



## westcotte (Jan 25, 2005)

For me I quarter it then soak it in water with 1/2 salt over night. Remove form the water pat it dry. Season the way you like steak or chicken. For me that's is salt. pepper, garlic and worcestershire sauce. Sear it in a dutch oven. Add a cup of white wine and some sliced onions cover and cook on low for a couple of hours till almost falling off the bone and I make a gravy form the dripping in the pan. Asfor leftovers if there is any you can make squirrel pot pie, quesadillas, stew, squirrel fried rice, or add it to a omlet.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Sear & brown the quarters in a pan with very hot oil. Then put into a pressure cooker for 20-30 minutes. Put into a crock pot with veggies and cream of mushroom soup to simmer for a few hours.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

Like said before the best is boiled for tenderness the baked until nice and golden brown. Don`t forget the potatoes and carrots, onions,a bit of garlic powder or fresh garlic. You have to have 3 or 4 to make a meal to get a real taste . Oh quartering is also the best. Another way is to boil them a bit whole. Then on the BBQ with a hot grill,season and brown them for about 5 minutes .When they are just about done on the last flip over,squeeze some fresh lemon juice on them .Then flip it over once more squeeze the other side. Now it`s done and you have a tangy BBQ Squirrel . It is excellent like that ..... hey make sure you shoot the big leaf nests.You get more in one shot lol :coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

fightem said:


> . hey make sure you shoot the big leaf nests.You get more in one shot lol :coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


That is not only illegal, but also unethical.

As for cooking a squirrel, Slow roasted over an open fire until tender, is hard to beat.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I quarter them , sprinkle chili powder on them and fry them in olive oil .

After they brown, I put them in a casserole dish , pour some BBQ sauce and bake at 350 for 90 minutes . Messy and tender , great for snacking . The reason I drop so many throughout the season .


----------

